# My versions of disney stretch pics



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Since we've just moved into a big old victorian, my daughter really wants it to be a "Haunted Mansion" theme...so we're starting with some of the portraits from disney's "stretch room". You can spend a bunch of money on prints...or do your own. We're going the second route.
I picked up some cheapo canvas prints of ugly flowers from Big Lots for 8 bucks a piece...covered them with $1 worth of white primer...then added some cheap gesso (painter's primer).
Next, I went online and tracked down the best copies of the portraits I could find. There wasn't much, but we're making do.
Using a projector and my computer, I'm projecting them to fit onto my cheapo canvases one by one. I then take a pencil (had my 5 year old help with this) and sketch the image onto the canvas.
Here are some pics so far. First one shows a portrait projected onto the canvas..the next shows several of the pencil sketches finished.
Next time I'll have some of the paint on!

The main thing here is you don't have to be a magnificent artist (but it wouldn't hurt). Sketch it as best you can..then just paint it like you'd paint a coloring book...once that dries, start adding shading...use the pictures as a guide. It isn't too bad once you get going.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, very cool! I can't wait to see the finished product. Keep up the good work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great idea....nice work


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice, how did you get the picture to project though? Did you color copy it?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good so far, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats a great idea. Nice job!


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Turtle, I connected my computer to a projector and displayed the picture I found online. I opened it in photoshop (but you could use any image editing program). I then sized it to fit my canvas. You can see the application windows behind the chair on the wall in the first image.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

That is going to be so cool. I LOVE the Haunted mansion and i think this is a great idea.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great looking portraits!
Cant wait to see them finished


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those will be cool
are you just doing the 3 or do you have more in mind


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

We're going to start with the 3 and see how they look when they're done. If they don't suck too bad, and don't take weeks to complete...we'll do more.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well it can always be a winter project.. on those cold snowy days you can't go nowhere.
(unless you are in peoria AR )


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

very nice. Heck, you could even do your own ideas this way!


----------



## Tiff (Sep 12, 2008)

That is so cool. Good idea


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm about half way done with the first one (the alligator one)....I'll post some "in progress" pics tonight.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok..
Here is the first one. I'm probably not quite half way there. Lots of stuff to add..details to start putting in...but it's going ok. If I can finish this one this week, then start on the next one this weekend, I'll be in time for our party on the 18th.

Wish I'd taken some painting courses in college. 

My 20" monitor sure helps copying the details though!


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW...What a cool idea and I think they look great so far.
What kind of paint are you using? I can't wait to see these
finished. Keep up the good work!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

THAT IS AMAZING!!! i love it, are you going to have them static or actually moving like the attraction??


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow well done!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

pyxl said:


> Wish I'd taken some painting courses in college.


Looks like you're doing better than most who had!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, it isn't great or anything..but the first one is done...working on the guy on the barrel of gun powder now.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

pyxl said:


> Well, it isn't great or anything..


WHO ARE YOU KIDDING!!!! that's great.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

no kidding. my version would have a stick-figure girl and matching croc.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice painting, your really good. Those a gonna look great!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Pyxl, you are doing a great job with these. Gonna look cool in the haunt.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That is very cool...I like.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that turned out Very Very Nice ...


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

that's ridiculously cool. like seriously


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

ANother great project for next year. Anyone else come up with picture ideas other then disney's?


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok...Here are the rest....
I'm looking at the other Big Lots in town to try to find another one so I can do the 4th...the 3 guys in quicksand. They were fun to do. My daughter digs them. The "open" space at the bottom is where I'm going to paint faux "title plates" to look like brass.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are very good
great job

will you have a light on each one?


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Serious skills, well done.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

This is just plain awesome.

My favorite ride at Disney is the Haunted Mansion.I've always wanted to do sections of the HM at my house for Halloween.Glad to see someone is.


----------



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

Those are awesome. I am envious!! Great job! I dont think I have the patience to do that!!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Very awesome! I need these for our haunt this year!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 18, 2009)

any chance of getting a copy of these original stretching room pictures you used to create these incredible paintings? I would like to do something similar, but no one seems to have any large enough images that I can use... I've searched extensively. My living room is Haunted Mansion and these are the only things missing that I want. I tried to order them from Disney Print on Demand, and their system is down for the foreseeable future, so I thought I'd paint them myself. I know it's an old thread, but I thought I'd try. =)


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

On the other forum a haunter has them on a download site at what they say is the original size of 16" x 56".

http://www.halloweenforum.com/wante...aunted-mansion-stretching-portrait-set-3.html


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've gotten the ones from Rikki... 

They are decent quality, but I'm still trying to get better quality... like someone with these prints in hand can take a high quality pic of them...


----------



## onemomspov (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice work! These look amazing.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Im a huge Disney fan and these are nothing short of amazing! Great job!!


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

pyxl said:


> Well, it isn't great or anything..but the first one is done...working on the guy on the barrel of gun powder now.


Gorgeous work, I love how Jack is just hanging around.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

These are too cool! Im know Im not alone in saying I wish I had a set of the stretching portraits for myself! Im sure every single person on this forum would want a set for their homes as well.


----------



## proptechpros (Aug 19, 2012)

*I created all of the HM paintings*

Not sure if you come back to this post, after so many years, but would like to see your finished portraits. I went the more expensive route to painting all of the portraits, using canvas.. but I purchase more stiffer canvas in large rolls and cut off what I need. I ended up doing all of the paintings, Stretching and changing. I am now working on the Sculptures such as the Following Busts and Stretching Room Gargoyles. They will be wired for candles that will really work the busts will also follow you, Just started the Busts but good deal into the Gargoyles... I created mine for my office, creating a HM themed room.. But also set up a HM themed walk through for Children with Cancer to raise money for them. Would love to see how you finished your paintings... Cheers



pyxl said:


> Since we've just moved into a big old victorian, my daughter really wants it to be a "Haunted Mansion" theme...so we're starting with some of the portraits from disney's "stretch room". You can spend a bunch of money on prints...or do your own. We're going the second route.
> I picked up some cheapo canvas prints of ugly flowers from Big Lots for 8 bucks a piece...covered them with $1 worth of white primer...then added some cheap gesso (painter's primer).
> Next, I went online and tracked down the best copies of the portraits I could find. There wasn't much, but we're making do.
> Using a projector and my computer, I'm projecting them to fit onto my cheapo canvases one by one. I then take a pencil (had my 5 year old help with this) and sketch the image onto the canvas.
> ...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be curious to see how they were actually used at a home-haunt.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> I'd be curious to see how they were actually used at a home-haunt.


Thats a lot of work. I too wonder what you are doing with them in regards to a haunt.


----------

